# Leatherworking



## Ceilyn (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab vor kurzem einen druiden angefangen. dieses mal hab ich mich fuer skinning und leatherworking entschieden und merk nun bei einem skill von 270 das es schon recht zaeh ist... 

da ich es bisher noch nie gelvlt habe, sondern bisher meistens tailoring, enchanting, alchemy und kraeuterkunde... 
wollte ich mal fragen ob die items die ich beim leatherworking noch skillen kann, noch besser werden? also etwa so wie die netten heil und dmg sets fuer priester, magier und co? 
oder ob es allgemein eher unsinnig ist, weil ich an der naechst besten ecke was wesentlich besseres bekomme. 

find es aktuell recht muehseelig das zu skillen, daher will ich wissen ob es fuer einen heal druide wirklich lohnend ist.. 

thnx


----------



## Baloron (2. Dezember 2008)

für hunter und schamis ja...für heilbäume kein plan....glaub aber ned so sehr


----------



## Achillesdm (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm für Druiden lohnt sich Lederer schon, genauso für Schamies, als Jäger braucht mans allerdings zum Glück net fertig skillen da reicht 425 vollkommen da die 450er Rezepte eh komplett fehlen und die 440er nen schlechter Scherz sind.


----------



## blaQmind (3. Dezember 2008)

scho mal in der buffed datenbank nach rezepten 
glaub aber schon das gutes dabei ist
aleine die lederer only verzauberungen sind sehr gut


----------



## Ceilyn (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

naja ich hab schon ein wenig nach geguckt, natuerlich nicht alle ^^ 
aber ich dachte, dass vll einer schon etwas erfahrung hat, da er selbst einen heal druiden hat.. ^^ 
ich hab aktuell  leider keinen vergleich, weil keiner meiner chars bisher 80 ist und in WotL rumgesprungen ist ^^ 

daher dachte ich, dass jemand weiss ob es sich irgendwie lohnt oder nicht ^^ bisher konnte ich von meinem gecraften zeugs noch nichts gebrauchen und muesste nun auch erstmal ewig lange farmen um all das leder zu bekommen um auf 300 skillen zu koennen, geschweige den auch noch das dicke leder fuer die tribal quest reihe :X  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
darauf hab ich sooo wenig lust im moment x D

LG


----------



## blaQmind (4. Dezember 2008)

ich hab meinen lederskill erst in nordend angefangen zum hochtrainieren
und ja in nordend bekommst du so viel geld das du einfach mats kaufen und skillen kannst

auszahlen tut sich leather schon:
du hast deine pelzbesätze!
und du hast bei den verbesserungen die du bauen kannst ein eigenes rezept das nur für dich funktioniert

außerdem solltest du mal feral oder moonkin werden wollen kannst du dier schnell mal ein equip basteln


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Dezember 2008)

Eben..also ich finde Lederverarbeitung lohnt sich mit WoTLK noch mehr als vorher.

Die Pelzprägungen - Lederer only, kannst du sehr früh herstellen, sind von den Mats billig und einfach beim Lehrer lernbar - nicht so wie früher
extra Ruf farmen!

+114 AP auf Armschienen und +75 AP +22 Crit  auf Hosen (glaub das waren die Werte) lohnen sich schon! 
Ausserdem ist es zumindest mom. noch so, dass die blauen Teile die du ab Skill 420 herstellen kannst, im Verhältnis zu BC Zeugs auch relativ einfach von den Mats her sind und sich ganz gut verkaufen. (Flinkstahlstulpen zB ~ 100g).

Also du skillst, und bekommst auch noch Kohle dafür^^


Als Jäger gibts auch noch relativ leicht nen blauen 28er Munibeutel - der is auch nett, damit kommt man echt lang aus.
BTW: gibts ein entsprechendes Rezept für Köcher?


----------



## John_Dorian (9. Dezember 2008)

Jo, so was ähnliches: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44448

Benötigt "Wohlwollend" bei den Rittern der Schwarzen Klinge.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (9. Dezember 2008)

Zur Zeit lohnt sich Lederverarbeitung nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt.
Exklusiv können wir uns die Armschienen verzaubern, und die Verzauberung ist wirklich deutlich besser als die andern Möglichkeiten für Armschienen.
Leider gibt es noch keine BoP-Rezepte, und die verbesserten blauen Beinverstärkungen gibts später auch als Epische Variante die dann jeder nutzen kann.
Es gibt keine Neuen Trommeln und die alten Trommeln bringen nicht mehr viel.

Es hat in der Beta einige sehr nette Dinge gegeben, von denen aber noch nix aufgetaucht ist, wenn sich nichts ändert lohnt es sich nicht Lederverarbeitung zu nutzen.
Man macht nicht genug Gold damit, es gibt wenig Dinge die exklusiv sind und besser als Drop und für das was man braucht, wie das Resiset, findet man immer jemanden der es herstellt.

Fazit: Stiefmütterlich behandelter Tradeskill mit viel ungenutzem Potenzial


----------



## Ceilyn (9. Dezember 2008)

ich hab mir die sachen beim haendler / im AH ein wenig angeschaut und das was ich im netz gesehen hab halt noch bei buffed und co ^^
irgendwie war da nichts dabei, wo ich nun als heal druide sagen koennte: wow need, dass muss ich mir machen!
da sind manche items die ich so gesehen hab schon wesentlich besser ^^

nun hab ich erstmal auf kraeuterkunde umgeskillt und werd mir damit und mit skinning erstmal das ganze gold verdienen was ich fuer die ganzen mounts brauche .. und wenn es sich irgendwann mal aendert kann ich immer noch umskillen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olisec (10. Dezember 2008)

lohnt sich atm überhaupt nicht finde ich. habs heute auf 450 gebracht und wusste nichtmal warum. hab bisher nix hergestellt was ich selber getragen hab. auf die 50 ap mehr auf den armschienen pfeif ich wenn ich im raid eh schon 5000 ap hab. 
bevor ich mir die epischen hosen basteln musste, hatte ich die epischen hosen aus den hallen des steins, bevor ich mir die armschienen herstellen konnte, hatte ich die epischen armschienen aus dem nexus. bevor ich den umhang herstellen konnte, hatte ich irgendeinen besseren aus naxx. 
klar man spart bisschen geld wenn man sich die hose verzaubern lässt, aber ich will mit meinen beruf kein geld sparen, sondern auch einen gewissen vorteil daraus ziehen.


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Dezember 2008)

olisec schrieb:


> lohnt sich atm überhaupt nicht finde ich. habs heute auf 450 gebracht und wusste nichtmal warum. hab bisher nix hergestellt was ich selber getragen hab. auf die 50 ap mehr auf den armschienen pfeif ich wenn ich im raid eh schon 5000 ap hab.
> bevor ich mir die epischen hosen basteln musste, hatte ich die epischen hosen aus den hallen des steins, bevor ich mir die armschienen herstellen konnte, hatte ich die epischen armschienen aus dem nexus. bevor ich den umhang herstellen konnte, hatte ich irgendeinen besseren aus naxx.
> klar man spart bisschen geld wenn man sich die hose verzaubern lässt, aber ich will mit meinen beruf kein geld sparen, sondern auch einen gewissen vorteil daraus ziehen.




Du hattest davor besseres Equip!

Ich zB, hatte die Armschienen-Verzauberung schon mit Lv71 oder. 72, die Hosenverzauberung kurz danach und das war shcon verdammt nett! 

In dem Bereich kann man von deinen 5000 AP nur träumen.

Und mit Lv78 hast du die blauen Teile..in dem bereich auch nicht so schlecht....nochmal, es gibt Leute die kommen nicht in Heroes/Raids, oder kaum und
kommen nur schlecht an besseres Equip.

Das ist der Vorteil des Berufs....(als jäger auch noch Munibeutel/Köcher) 

Das die Dinger jetzt nicht besser sind als Hero/Raiddrops, sollte aber auch klar sein...das ist auch Sinn der Sache.

Wie dämlich wäre es wenn du dir ein Full-Epic High End Equip lustiger selber baust und dann im Raidcontent/Heros schlechtere Sachen droppen?

Das ist doch in jedem Beruf so! Ausgen. Verzauberer/Alchi und die haben andere Nachteile. Zusammen mit Kürschnern skillt sich Lederer meiner Meinung nach so leicht wie kein anderer Beruf und wenn du questest bzw. anderes Zeugs farmst, selbst in vielen Inis, bekommst du schnell einiges an Leder zum skillen oder verkaufen.


----------



## noizycat (12. Dezember 2008)

Für imbaequipte Raider (oder Leute mir großem Dropglück) lohnt es kaum, für Normalos schon mehr. Ich hatte/habe einige Sachen angehabt bisher, und werd mir wohl auch die 440er Teile basteln, wenn ich endlich soweit bin (finde das Lederfarmen gerade seeehr lästig, deswegen hängt ich noch bei 435).

Solangs keine weiteren Rezepte gibt, ist danach der Beruf aber doch ziemlich ausgereizt ...

Das Lederfarmen ist relativ langwierig, die Droprate der Pelze doch sehr zufallsabhängig, und bei uns im AH gehen die Ledersachen dann oft weit unter Wert raus, so dass es auch nicht lohnt, die Mats zu kaufen und was herzustellen. Ich werde noch schauen, wie sich das entwickelt, wenn die große Skillwelle vorbei ist, aber ich erwarte nicht, dass ich mit Ledern wirklich Geld machen kann ... mit dem Kürschnern ja, aber mit dem Ledern ... naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Dezember 2008)

Was die Rezepte angeht sieht es glaube ich in kaum einem Beruf im Moment sehr rosig aus. So ziemlich jeder wünscht sich mehr Rezepte, mehr BoP-Kram. Alleine deswegen fällt mir außer Verzauberungskunst keine sinnvolle Alternative ein. Ich würde erstmal den ersten Contentpatch abwarten und ich hoffe, dass da noch ein wenig nachgeliefert wird.


----------



## Hicks1 (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin mit dem Beruf momentan zufrieden. 

Klar es gibt für uns (Monnkins) kaum Herstellbare Items die man brauchen kann, aber der Rubel rollt.

Bis jetzt liess sich sehr gut damit Kohle verdienen. Beimplatten und Schw. Boreanische lässt sich bombig verkaufen.

Lg.


----------



## TheHunter (27. Dezember 2008)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Klar es gibt für uns (Monnkins) kaum Herstellbare Items die man brauchen kann, aber der Rubel rollt.



mit nächsten patch sollen boe items für moonkins kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mich würd ja mal interessieren wie viel trinkgeld ihr so normal verlangt. meinerseits 20g

mfg


----------



## dragon1 (27. Januar 2009)

also die herrstelbaren sachen sind nicht schlecht zu naxx-einstieg.

hab bereits 434 muss irdene br machen gehen um 400g weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann jeden tag aber nur 2 verkaufen, und wenn der handel einbricht will ich nicht auf nem haufen von denen sitzen.
mache pro tag 2-4 von denen und komme auf 450 zu


----------



## Cocker (12. Februar 2009)

Lass Lederverarbeitung lieber^^
Dauert Wochen, um das auf 450 zu bringen und dann bringts eh nicht viel. Es geht viel schneller, wenn du dich mit Lvl 80 durch normale Inis komplett rar ausstattest. Dann kannst du dein equip mit einigen Epics verbessern und schon kannste Naxx gehen. Bin Bm Hunter und war mit 80 schon komplett rar und die items aus den Heros sind teils besser als das Lederzeugs. 
Nimm daher lieber 2 Sammelberufe, wie Bergbau und Kräuterkunde (bringen am schnellsten Gold). Wenn du was brauchst, was du nur durch Lederverarbeitung bekommst, frag einfach einen Kumpel. 

Grüße,
Cocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (13. Februar 2009)

Bergbau + Kräuterkunde is..doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann man ja nich gleichzeitig suchen.
Bergbau+Leder tät ich z.Z. nehmen und ev. auf 80 Juwe oder so nachskillen.


----------



## Knallfix (17. Februar 2009)

finde leatherworking eher mühsam zu skillen, von lohnend ganz zu schweigen.
hatte erst meinen pala (schmied) gelevelt und schmied skillen fand ich wesentlich entspannter. bis auf ein paar Äonenfeuer musste ich nie die dinger farmen, da der rest beim erz sammeln in massen abfällt.
beim lederer brauch ich nun welche und müßte alle zusammen farmen.
verkaufen konnte ich bisher auch kaum etwas. 
Die PVP Saronitsachen vom schmied hingegen, wie warme semmeln.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (26. Februar 2009)

Der Lederer lässt auch alle Items dissen und verkauft Staub und Essenzen.....Allerdings lohnt das immer weniger da die Preise fallen.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (2. März 2009)

Hicks1 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit dem Beruf momentan zufrieden.
> 
> Klar es gibt für uns (Monnkins) kaum Herstellbare Items die man brauchen kann, aber der Rubel rollt.
> 
> ...




Naja so richtig Geld kann ich damit net machen, aber was solls.


----------



## asszudemi (6. März 2009)

CedeoCedeo schrieb:


> Naja so richtig Geld kann ich damit net machen, aber was solls.



ganz besonders nicht mit den grünen rüstungssets wenn überhaubt dann kann man die lilanen rüstungssets (mit viel glück) für 200 g loswerden das wars auch schon da ist juwe oder vz die bessere alternative zum gold verdienen 

und was die ausrüstung angeht .... naja spätestens wenn du das erste mal in naxx warst ist der ganze scheiß den du dir mühselig zusammengefarmt hast eh nix mehr wert da helfen auch die lederonly verzauberungen für hosen und armschienen nix mehr 

mein tipp lieber juwe oder vz machen und unmengen von gold scheffeln und sich einmal die hosenverzauberung kaufen für 100-200 anstatt wegen den billigen mats für die hosenverzauberung den vorzug zu geben und dafür goldtechnisch am hungertuch nagen


----------

